# 6 mos post partum uterine flutters



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

I've been feeling uterine flutters for a few days and highly doubt I am pregnant. I will be getting an otc test in the next few days to make sure.

Have any of you experienced uterine flutters when not pg?


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup!! The first time it happened it really caught me off guard. Totally normal, although not everyone experiences it. For me it continued even after ds was 2 yrs old.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep







I've had "phantom baby" kicks after both pregnancies, and I still have them once in a while now, at 26 months postpartum!

Jen


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

Yep. I've even seen movement







I think it was gas


----------



## MommaCrystal (May 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, a ton! People thought I was nuts when I talked about it!


----------



## silly_scout (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *althara* 
I've been feeling uterine flutters for a few days and highly doubt I am pregnant. I will be getting an otc test in the next few days to make sure.

Have any of you experienced uterine flutters when not pg?

OMG!! So _that's_ what it is!! I thought I was going crazy (well, crazier







)...


----------



## Layna (Sep 22, 2006)

This has been happening to me for quite some time as well. I'm glad to know it's not just me, I never knew it happend! Sometimes I think I can feel what feels like contractions, too.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Ah-hah! The answer to my question.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

Yep! After the baby was born I could have sworn there was a twin still in there, if I hadn't known better.







I still feel little wiggles all the time, 18 months afterwards. Now I'm wondering how many of the kicks I was counting while I was actually pregnant were just gas.









hapersmion


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes! I've had these all three times postpartum. I've always thought it was a cool reminder what having a baby inside felt like


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

glad I'm not the only one. I even tested just to make sure









it is a fun reminder of what it felt like to be pregnant though


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hapersmion* 
Now I'm wondering how many of the kicks I was counting while I was actually pregnant were just gas.









That's exactly what I've been wondering--for 2½ years!









How can you tell the difference between "uterine flutters" and gas bubbles?


----------

